# organ music



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's one on Amazon.com:

*Creepy Organs for Halloween *


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

I featured one song on my last gravecast. It is by a guy named Virgil the Ethermuse. It is the title release on his new cd Night Sins and it is good. Several Years ago, a cd called Phantom Organ came out and it was an hour long cd of sounds effects and one song being played over and over. Then there are classical songs. I have a 2 cd set of Bach's Great Organ Works that include Toccata & Fugue as well as other funeral worthy songs. I found a cd called Phantom and Vampyre that had a couple of good creepy organ tunes and my all time favorite organ tune is on a cd called "Scary Sound Effects". Track 38 is called Pipe Organ and Ghost. I love that song. If you need any help finding these, let me know and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I used to have that Scary Sound Effects saved to my PC but for some reason it is gone now. Oh well. You can find one for under $3.00 on Amazon. I do have Phantom organ & Vampyres harpsecord on file, but I found most of the tracks are harpsicord, not organ.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I did a skelly organist thing last year & Bach Tuccata in D minor was big hit,I have 3 tweaked versions of it. I have alot of organ music i collect for the grim organist type thing.Gore Gallore has a couple also,Organum & Organum effectus,1st is all organ music only,the 2nd one same only with sound effects,screams & mad laughter,etc. I thought i would only use the 1st,but found myself liking the 2nd one more !
http://www.gore-galore.com/HauntMusic.htm
Haven't got Virgils Night Sins yet ,next on my list.Phantom organ & Vampyres harpsecord does have a few that i like on them.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Bach's "Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor" is reasonably creepy.


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

morbius i found that scary sound effects cd on amazon and that organ and ghost track is pretty much what im looking for. thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's good harrison. I can't believe I lost the file I had saved to my PC, or I would have been able to save you a couple bucks. Oh well. Good luck.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Was that "Scary Sound Effects - Nightmarish Noise for Halloween"? I've got that one here. Shoot. I'da been happy to share as well.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah that is it. I don't know why the heck I deleted the file. I have all of the graphics scanned for it and everything. I do that sometimes when I mislabel a file, and think I have duplicates. I thought I still had the CD, but I don't find it either. Geesh.

I'd like to get a copy of that myself if I could please Dinosaur1972.


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Was that "Scary Sound Effects - Nightmarish Noise for Halloween"? I've got that one here. Shoot. I'da been happy to share as well.


Yeah! No need to spend any money. I have a few organ tunes also to share. Just let us know where to send the stuff.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here you go Halloweiner ... it's the least I could do, considering I probably got it from you in the first place.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3826812/670bbf1a/Scary_Sound_Effects.html


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

jrzmac could you send some to [email protected]? id appreciate it thanks
nice avatar by the way


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Don't know if you're still looking or not. Here is a organ clip I mixed last year I call 'Bach in a Dungeon', should be able to loop it it you want.

http://johnnyspage.com/sounds/Bach.mp3


----------

